# Avo Domaine Cigar Review - Perfect contruction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very well made smoke. The only thing is it has a little bit of a floral flavor to it.Very well made smoke. The only thing is it has a little bit of a floral flavor to it...

Read the full review here: Avo Domaine Cigar Review - Perfect contruction


----------

